

Danc's Miraculously Flexible Game Prototyping Tiles  - SingAlong
http://lostgarden.com/2007/05/dancs-miraculously-flexible-game.html

======
jibiki
He's posted an update of sorts:

[http://lostgarden.com/2009/03/dancs-miraculously-flexible-
ga...](http://lostgarden.com/2009/03/dancs-miraculously-flexible-game.html)

~~~
thristian
In fact, he's posted numerous collections of free tilesets and sprites, in a
number of genres. For example, graphics from an unfinished RTS game:

    
    
        http://lostgarden.com/2005/03/game-post-mortem-hard-vacuum.html
    

A 2D top-down medieval RPG:

    
    
        http://lostgarden.com/2006/07/more-free-game-graphics.html
    

Graphics from Tyrian, a vertical shooter he worked on:

    
    
        http://lostgarden.com/2007/04/free-game-graphics-tyrian-ships-and.html
    

The full list of free-game-graphics posts:

    
    
        http://lostgarden.com/labels/free%20game%20graphics.html

